# How do you peel a banana?



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Which end do you usually peel open a banana?


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I do it either way. I used to peel B exclusively, until I saw a video many years ago (before "Life Hacks") saying that monkeys peel bananas the A way. I don't see much of a difference to be honest. A is sometimes easier, and it gets the black part of the banana out immediately, but B doesn't involve digging your fingers into it.

Also, monkeys may peel bananas the A way, but I'm a human, I'm smarter than a monkey, I peel them the B way. Monkeys throw their own sh*t, too. That doesn't automatically make it right.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

B most of the time. I'd open it the A way more often if you didn't have to deal with the little black stem-thing.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

B, but sometimes it won't break and has to be cut, so then it gets squashed. The way monkeys peel them is better at getting rid of the parts I don't want to eat, but it can hurt trying to get my nails through the banana skin.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

I bite the stalk bit at the top halfway thru and then peel all the skin off and then bite off and spit out the little hard black bit you get at the bottom


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

A. Pinch it and peel!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

I use an electric banana opener, saves time


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't because I don't like bananas.


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

B because i'm not insane


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

doe deer said:


> B because i'm not insane


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I slice the tip open on side b with my trusty samurai sword the michonne way.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

There's another option - eat it without peeling!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A. Because it's obviously it's head. Also B is more comfortable for taking in hand. Also it gets squashed when I open from B.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't because I don't like bananas.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

shirayuki said:


> B


LOL


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> A. Because it's obviously it's head. Also B is more comfortable for taking in hand. Also it gets squashed when I open from B.


I read this gif in the minion voice lol


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

scarpia said:


> There's another option - eat it without peeling!


That's one way to get your daily fiber lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

B to A, baby.....B to A!


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

I really don't have a preference. It depends of my mood in the day. If I am in a rock 'n' roll mood I'll peel it aggressively without caring much about the enjoyment of the banana, just trying to get the yellowish and white stuff out for my own delight in a passive-aggressive psycho manner. But if I'm in a good mood I will be very romantic and peel it very gently, always making sure the banana is feeling comfortable with my touch. It really depends of the day and the banana. If I won my games and didn't get trolled, I probably will be in a very good mood and will want the banana to feel the same sense of joy I am experiencing. But if I lost most of my games and got trolled, then I probably will let the brutal and animalist urges to take over and just squeeze it as hard as I can.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

naes said:


> I read this gif in the minion voice lol


Lol yeah I can't help reading it in the minion voice :lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I use to do B when I was a kid. Eventually I started having issues with squishing the banana. Especially if the banana gets old. So I discovered the A method and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

B. Mainly because, I don't like having to dig my fingernails in the peel.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*they're not made to last*

green is rough

black is rough

awkward to get it right. hungry, or not, if black, gobbleykiwikkly?


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

I always had a horrible time peeling the stem end of bananas. It would smash instead of rip and I'd have to find something to make a cut with. Then someone mentioned apes don't open bananas that way. They pinch the small end. Hey, it works. 100% of the time the banana peels perfect with no effort.


----------



## mike285 (Aug 21, 2010)

B. I don't think I've ever noticed someone peeling it from A. It honestly never occurred to me to peel it that way. Will try it with my next banana lol.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

TheInvisibleHand said:


>


*In Soviet Russia, banana peels YOU!*


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

geraltofrivia said:


> Lol yeah I can't help reading it in the minion voice :lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


+3 lol!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I think I've stopped caring about it, so either way. Before I wanted to peel the side I figured most people tend to, but since I can be so dimwitted I still get it confused. lol


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

A cause b just feels wrong.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

A, but B happens too.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I was so annoyed about this topic, I made my own video.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...f-yourself-74107/index116.html#post1088012961


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

B. I only do the A side if the B side is hella strong and cant be opened easily. But opening the A side always gets so messy. With the other side you just flick it open and bam, no messy hands and no messy banana.


----------



## blue53669 (Sep 15, 2016)

Never, I hate bananas!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

i throw mine on the floor and let the dog rip it up for me before i eat it. saves me all this trouble.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

kageri said:


> I always had a horrible time peeling the stem end of bananas. It would smash instead of rip and I'd have to find something to make a cut with. Then someone mentioned apes don't open bananas that way. They pinch the small end. Hey, it works. 100% of the time the banana peels perfect with no effort.


The one time I tried this I found it obnoxious and difficult, and the "bottom" of the banana, in that case, the stem end, didn't squish up as nicely as the black pokey end by pinching the peel, which is too satisfying to easily give up. Usually the stem peels off nicely anyway, and if it doesn't I break the banana in half, which works just as well.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

B, i'm not some kind of weirdo


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Used to be B until someone on here said it was easier peeling the A side. Since then I peel A if I remember.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

B, because I never knew better.


----------

